# Odd Electrical Problem on 02



## evenplayn (Apr 15, 2007)

I've been having some odd electrical problems on my 2002 4 banger.

Started on Christmas day. Went to drive home, turned on the car but the lights wouldn't turn on, nor would the wipers. Checked fused in 3 places, didn't find anything. Found another ride home and returned the next day....everything worked fine!

Then today, I get in the car after work and the car starts, the lights go on, but the wipers wouldn't turn on, nor would the rear defrost. Air blew from the dash, but front window wouldn't defrost.

It got more weird when I got home. Turned off the car, lights stayed on! Went to pull the battery cable and heard a clicking noise coming from what I'll call the 3rd fuse box, near the alternator. Pulled the battery cable, everything stopped. Reattached the battery 20 minutes later, the lights turned themselves on! Would only go off if I pulled the battery cable.

Anyone know what is going on with my car???


----------

